# Best torrent downloader?



## Tweaked (Feb 21, 2008)

ARRRRRIBAA D:


anyone know of a good torrent manager?


----------



## RiotShooter (Feb 21, 2008)

utorrent


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 21, 2008)

In my opinion,

Windows: uTorrent
Mac: Transmission
Linux: I have no idea.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 21, 2008)

µTorrent all the way, on my linux box i use azureus though.


----------



## science (Feb 21, 2008)

I use Azureus


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 21, 2008)

µTorrent is win.


----------



## Westside (Feb 21, 2008)

Azures was fine until they fucked it up with Vuze.  Whatever you do, stay away from the new Azures Vuze.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 21, 2008)

i cant remember there was this ill bittorent client that dled like a beast but didnt upload at all... w/e i use azureus, i like messing around with options


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 21, 2008)

azureus anyone? 
for the udp trackers


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> µTorrent is win.


QFT


----------



## xalphax (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> i cant remember there was this ill bittorent client that dled like a beast but didnt upload at all... w/e i use azureus, i like messing around with options



bitcomet?


----------



## science (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Azures was fine until they fucked it up with Vuze.Â Whatever you do, stay away from the new Azures Vuze.



Some sites require you to get the latest version of Azureus (Vuse), but if you're not on private trackers, or if they haven't banned older versions of Azureus, don't get one with Vuse


----------



## fischju (Feb 21, 2008)

µTorrent. µ=mu=micro


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 21, 2008)

I use utorrent. It's good enough for me....

Is BitLord any good?


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Feb 21, 2008)

uTorrent!


----------



## fischju (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(ojsinnerz @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> I use utorrent. It's good enough for me....
> 
> * Is BitLord any good?*



NO.


----------



## nintendofreak (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(RiotShooter @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> utorrent


Secondedded!! 

I use to have Bit comet but it had ALOT of ads and crap. utorrent == no ads


----------



## JimmyJangles (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been using the latest Azureus for a long time without problems.  I know it has Vuze, which I honestly don't know what it is, but I didn't notice anything different about Azureus after Vuze was added.  But I'm gonna give utorrent a try since so many people are recommending it.


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 21, 2008)

as you can see, utorrent is simply win on windows machine

if you use linux, i would keep an eye on ktorrent, as it is aspiring to be utorrent and beyond...


----------



## JimmyJangles (Feb 21, 2008)

While it may seem a bit fast to make an opinion, considering I said I'd try µTorrent just 1 hour ago, it definitely makes a good first impression.  Got it downloaded, then up and running with all the settings I wanted in just a couple of minutes.  And the ~10mb memory usage is nice too.

It's not as pretty as Azureus, but I guess the point is to download stuff with it, not stare at the program


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 21, 2008)

bit comet is rejected by some private trackers.

BitThief is a pure leech client, so don't use it, unless you're a dick.

uTorrent all the way!


----------



## notnarb (Feb 21, 2008)

Bit Tornado!!  What better way to collect up stuff then with a fugging tornado!


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 21, 2008)

uTorrent, I think. BitLord was the worst.


----------



## Orc (Feb 21, 2008)

I also use ?Torrent! Really fast and small.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 21, 2008)

KTorrent gets the job done on my computer


----------



## TheStump (Feb 21, 2008)

Kazaa?

lol utorrent is the best IMO, i used Azureus but changed to Utorrent after about a year.


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 21, 2008)

I tried Ktorrent, i didn't really like it.
I use μTorrent through Wine, it looks fine after installing Windows fonts.

BitLord and BitComet are banned on most private trackers.


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 21, 2008)

I tried Ktorrent, i didn't really like it.
I use μTorrent through Wine, it looks fine after installing Windows fonts.

BitLord and BitComet are banned on most private trackers.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ojsinnerz @ Feb 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I use utorrent. It's good enough for me....
> ...


Yeah, Bitlord is a rip off of BitComet and it comes with spyware.

Stick with uTorrent.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 22, 2008)

uTorrent for epic winnagerisation!


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 22, 2008)

I likey and have used uTorrent for a while. I'd recommend it over other BT clients.

I used BitTornado and BitComet in the past before uTorrent became available, though.


----------



## terminator99 (Feb 22, 2008)

utorrent is the best by far


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 22, 2008)

utorrent doesnt exists, its jsut the website name,

the real name is microTorrent once, µ=micro


sorry, just read oftopic84's post :\


----------



## Kamgusta (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd never use anything rathen than uTorrent


----------



## JimmyJangles (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> utorrent doesnt exists, its jsut the website name,
> 
> the real name is microTorrent once, µ=micro


It should just be universal:  Torrent x 10^-6

or maybe 0.00000Torrent,  nah that one doesn't work as well.

Sorry, the engineering nerd in me had to say it


----------



## 50 Ways To Get F (Feb 22, 2008)

I use a real old version of *ABC Torrent* (ABC [Yet Another Bittorrent Client] 2.6.7)

http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Anakir (Feb 23, 2008)

I use uTorrent as well. I used Azureus before, but changed (forgot the reason why).

So.. why uTorrent over other torrents though? Besides the no ad part.



QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> bit comet is rejected by some private trackers.
> 
> BitThief is a pure leech client, so don't use it, unless you're a dick.
> 
> uTorrent all the way!



I might want to be a dick at times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what you mean is that it doesn't allow others to download off you and you get higher download speed?


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 23, 2008)

uTorrent is the best, no doubt about it. No other clients are as good as uTorrent, though I guess as long as whatever you use downloads files just as well as anything else, then it's fine.


----------



## drock360 (Feb 23, 2008)

Deluge is the best.  Simple interface with infinitely customizable settings.


----------



## reilina (Feb 23, 2008)

i use azureus coz it has more control.
utorrent is ok for beginners.

the thing about azureus is it takes a lot of ur memory.
also a lot of people doesnt know how to turn off the vuze window or put on the
classic window of azureus thats why the hate it.

i suggest use utorrent its much more convineint if u are just going
to download iso.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 24, 2008)

KTorrent for Linux! Yaayyyy...ay..


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 25, 2008)

Azureus with Vuse has an option to go back to advanced mode, which takes you back to the normal Azureus. (Or classic)

I don't torrent anymore (ports forwarded and everything, yet even on torrents with thousands of seeders I get about 3kB/s when I should be getting 300kB/s) but when I did, I used Azureus.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> I might want to be a dick at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much. But the program sends them data about you using it. So if I were you, I wouldn't touch it with a 50 feet long pole.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Feb 25, 2008)

*uTorrent* is the lightest AND the fastest. It's so good I've seen myself forced to install it in Ubuntu via Wine even though this way it takes longer to load and looks hideous, but even under this not native setup, it's still the fastest thing for me.
Can't wait to try Transmission though.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 25, 2008)

Most people say its utorrent, and I agree if it comes to small files 1mb-300 mb.
When it comes to big files, I never get speed, I leave it for hours(because some forums sasys, long files needs more time for speed). no luck for me.

I use bitcomet mostly and for small files utorrent.


----------

